# Website change.. what do you think?



## livin3 (Oct 1, 2012)

I posted a few weeks ago about my website Livin3 and since I've made a lot of changes, the website is completely new and I believe it looks more appealing than the last one I had, what do you think? Any recommendations? (I still need 4 more pictures for the men's section)


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

You site looks good and professional now, is this consist on HTML5 ???


----------



## livin3 (Oct 1, 2012)

To be honest I don't quite know, I'm not a programmer or designer I used a free shopify template and tweaked it as best I could, as far as design I know very little.


----------



## serdnaclsg87 (Dec 8, 2011)

It looks pretty good, has a consistent theme. Good job!

Sent from my MB855 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Cruztrax (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks nice, is that screen printing on your tees.


----------



## livin3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes, I use screen printing on all of the designs! By the way, I entered a contest to get some marketing advice.. could you help me out by voting for my website please? It's currently at the bottom since I just entered it.. https://www.facebook.com/shopify?sk=app_451684954848385 Thanks!


----------



## cap guy (Mar 10, 2008)

nice site I like the layout


----------



## twistedfuks (Oct 2, 2012)

Much better, iPad version annoying....
Looks more like a Tshirt site now...
Good luck


----------



## livin3 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah I don't know if i'll keep the iPad version, I guess I'll try it for a few weeks and see if it works


----------



## macdaddy33 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi, 

Looks better than mine. Very nicely laid out and easy to read.
I just put my own new to t-shirts and web design.


Australia Shirts


----------



## zqr (Jul 4, 2012)

livin3 said:


> To be honest I don't quite know, I'm not a programmer or designer I used a free shopify template and tweaked it as best I could, as far as design I know very little.


that's a very nice looking site, i'm surprised to see that its from a template. it looks very professional and well laid out. make sure you market it properly and you'll have no problem selling Tees!


----------



## shempy (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks great! I would buy from it... My two suggestions would be to put an business address (or po box) in the footer so that customers know you're legit and feel comfortable entering their CCard info into your site. #2 would be to put a lock graphic on your site saying secure. These little things help when Im purchasing from a site. Are you printing DTG ?


----------



## NonSequiturTees (Oct 19, 2012)

You did a great job! In the FAQ there is a misspelled word. It is in the What is your return policy? at instead of ar. You will do great.


----------



## Bordeaux (Oct 24, 2012)

Super clean UI. Very easy to navigate and easy on the eye! In one of my college marketing classes, my professor talked about blues and grays being the best colors for an online presence when you want a consumer to stay engaged on your site. Your site is a perfect example of that in my opinion. Awesome job!


----------



## Silky49 (Aug 1, 2012)

WAY better than the old one!!!!

Cheers to T-Shirt Forums! lol


----------



## PurpleKoiTees (Sep 15, 2012)

livin3 said:


> I posted a few weeks ago about my website Livin3 and since I've made a lot of changes, the website is completely new and I believe it looks more appealing than the last one I had, what do you think? Any recommendations? (I still need 4 more pictures for the men's section)


New site looks great. Love the slide viewer. Very professional looking sample shirts. Great job.


----------

